# Cube XMS 2012 20"



## Ralph1v1 (4. September 2012)

Hallo, 

Zum Verkauf steht ein relativ neues Cube XMS 2012. Das Bike wurde kaum bewegt und ist in einem Top Zustand. Verkauft wird wegen Neuanschaffung.  

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=76628536

VB: 850 Euro 

Ist auf jedenfall ein Klasse Bike. Rechnung und Garantieheft vorhanden. 
(Bike ca. 3 Monate alt)

Wer einen anderen Preis im Kopf hat kann mich gerne anschreiben. 


Gruss


----------

